# من طرق معرفة سنة صنع (موديل) السيارة



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أغسطس 2010)

من طرق معرفة سنة صنع (موديل) السيارة ​ 

هي طريقة مطبقة بنسبة واسعة في العالم ومتبعة بإطلاق تام على كافة السيارات في أمريكا مهما كان مصدرمنشأها. وكذلك على السيارات الأوربية الحديثة. تعتمد على سجل ضبط وتعريف(رقم) قاعدة / قعادة/ شاسية/ شاصي السيارة الذي يجب أن يكون من مجموعة حروف وأرقام تملأ عدد (17) خانة. ويكون الحرف او الرقم الذي يملأ الخانة العاشرة -يبدأ العد من اليسار- (*xxxxxxxxx**x**xxxxxxx*) هو دليل معرفة سنة صنع السيارة أو موديلها.​ 
مثال: سيارة بورش كايمان ​ 
رقم القاعدة: WP0ZZZ98Z8U752674
الخانة العاشرة (من اليسار) = 8 
يعني ان سنة صنع السيارة (موديل) = 2008​

*وقد تم تصنيف سنة الصنع بدلالة ما يشغل الخانة العاشرة من حرف او رقم بحسب بيانات الجدول التالي:*​ 
A = 1980
B = 1981
C = 1982
D = 1983
E = 1984
F = 1985
G = 1986
H = 1987
J = 1988
K = 1989
L = 1990
M = 1991
N = 1992 
P = 1993
R = 1994
S = 1995
T = 1996
V = 1997
W = 1998
X = 1999
Y = 2000​1 = 2001 
2 = 2002 
3 = 2003 
4 = 2004 
5 = 2005 
6 = 2006 
7 = 2007 
8 = 2008 
9 = 2009 


*منقول -بتصرف- من*
*أحد المواقع الأليكترونية لبيع وشراء السيارات*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرآ على هذه المعلومة ولكن اين الجدول


----------



## عادل 1980 (2 أغسطس 2010)

معلومة جديدة

مشكوووور أخى
جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أغسطس 2010)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> شكرآ على هذه المعلومة ولكن اين الجدول


 
حياك الله أخي طارق..
شكرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع وجميل ملاحظتك لعدم ظهورالجدول (في بداية مشاركة الموضوع). وقد تنبهت لذلك وقمت بإظهاره في التعديل الأخير. جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أغسطس 2010)

عادل 1980 قال:


> معلومة جديدة
> 
> مشكوووور أخى
> جزاك الله الجنة


 
حياك الله أخي عادل..
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع وجميل دعائك.


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أغسطس 2010)

احمد صلاح حجازي قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووور


 
حياك الله أخي احمد صلاح حجازي.
مشكووووووووووووووورعلى تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## amaq (3 أغسطس 2010)

للعلم لكل موديل رموز مختلفة يتبين منها معلومات السبارة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أغسطس 2010)

amaq قال:


> للعلم لكل موديل رموز مختلفة يتبين منها معلومات السبارة


 
حياك الله أخي الكريم..
أشكرك على المداخلة الطيبة, والتي فيها الإشارة الى الخانات من 4 الى 8 (Details) التي تحتوي رموز مختلفة يتبين منها معلومات تفصيلية عن السبارة وهذا صحيح حتى أنه جزء من تفاصيل السيارة ( model, body style, engine type, transmission) ويكون الغرض منها التوضيح لأماكن ورش وخدمات السيارات بنظام السيارة الذي ثبته المنتج وبالتالي تقديم الخدمة المناسبة لنظام السيارة. إنما الخانة العاشرة التي يتعرض لها أصل موضوعنا هذا فهي التي تعطي معلومات عن سنة الصنع (غير أن بعض بائعي السيارات يطلق على من تكون سنة صنعها 2007 بموديل 2007). 

مثلا في السيارة البورش كايمان

رقم القاعدة: WP0ZZZ98Z8U752674
الخانات من 4 الى 8 (من اليسار) = ZZZ98 
هي التي تعطي بيانات عن model, body style, engine type, transmission وغير ذلك من تفاصيل النظام المثبت في السيارة. ​

بالمناسبة الجدول التالي يوضح ما تعنية كل خانة من معلومات حسب تصنيف الإيزو.
الخانة 1 = Country
الخانة 2 = Manufacturer
الخانة 3 = Type
الخانات من 4 الى 8 = Details
الخانة 9 = Check digit
الخانة 10 = Year
الخانة 11 = Assembly plant
الخانات من 12 الى 17 = Production number


----------



## سمير شربك (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومه ولك تحياتي


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أغسطس 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا للمعلومه ولك تحياتي


 
حياك الله أخي سمير شربك.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع. 
خالص التحية والتقدير لك أخي الكريم.


----------



## ابو ربحي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي جلال بارك الله فيك ولكن هناك رقم شاسي اعترضني وحيرني حسب المعلومات الواردة هنا يجب ان يكون الرقم العاشر هو سنة صنع السيارة ورقم الشاسي هذا لسيارة اودي A5 Sportback حيث الرقم العاشرة منها A ومع ذلك تاريخ صنع السيارة 2010 وبحثت فعلا عن الرقم ووجدت انه بالفعل تاريخ انتاج السيارة 2010
وهذا رقم الشاسي
WAU9FD8T3AA018853

اتمنى اذا لك لديك معلومة بخصوص هذا الموضوع ان تخبرنا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي جلال بارك الله فيك ولكن هناك رقم شاسي اعترضني وحيرني حسب المعلومات الواردة هنا يجب ان يكون الرقم العاشر هو سنة صنع السيارة ورقم الشاسي هذا لسيارة اودي a5 sportback حيث الرقم العاشرة منها a ومع ذلك تاريخ صنع السيارة 2010 وبحثت فعلا عن الرقم ووجدت انه بالفعل تاريخ انتاج السيارة 2010
> وهذا رقم الشاسي
> wau9fd8t3aa018853
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله أخي ابو ربحي..
شكرا لتواصلك مع الموضوع, وبالنسبة لتاريخ صنع سيارتك فهو صحيح لأنه إبتداء من سنة 2010 تغير التكويد (للخانة العاشرة) من الأرقام الى الحروف كما يلي:

A = 2010
B = 2011
C = 2012
D = 2013
E = 2014
F = 2015
G = 2016
H = 2017
J = 2018
K = 2019


لمزيد من التفاصيل أرجو الرجوع الى المعلومات الواردة بالرابط:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_Identification_Number#Model_year_encoding

وذلك للجدول المبين في الفقرة الخاصة ب Model year encoding


وهذا يعني أن كود الخانة العاشرة للحرف a يفيد ان سنة الصنع هي 2010م.

بارك الله لك بها وبخيرها وجنبك شرها.


----------



## ابو ربحي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي جلال وربنا يسعدك ويوفقك دنيا واخرة اخي العزيز
تقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام والقيام ان شاءالله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي جلال وربنا يسعدك ويوفقك دنيا واخرة اخي العزيز
> تقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام والقيام ان شاءالله


 
آمين واياكم أخي ابو ربحي.


----------



## السوداني الاسد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السوداني الاسد قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
حياك الله أخي السوداني الاسد.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع. 
كل عام وانت بخير وعافية أخي الكريم.


----------



## ميمون الساعدي (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات بس عندي سؤال 
اذا كان موديل السيارة اكثر من 2009 كيف يتم التعرف على الموديل واكون شاكرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 أغسطس 2011)

ميمون الساعدي قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات بس عندي سؤال
> اذا كان موديل السيارة اكثر من 2009 كيف يتم التعرف على الموديل واكون شاكرا



 حياك الله أخي ميمون الساعدي.
شكرا لإختيارك موضوعي أول مشاركاتك في الملتقى. 

والإجابة على سؤالك أخي هو أنه إبتداء من سنة 2010 تغير التكويد (للخانة العاشرة) من الأرقام الى الحروف كما يلي:

A = 2010
B = 2011
C = 2012
D = 2013
E = 2014
F = 2015
G = 2016
H = 2017
J = 2018
K = 2019


لمزيد من التفاصيل أرجو الرجوع الى المعلومات الواردة بالرابط:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle..._year_encoding

وذلك للجدول المبين في الفقرة الخاصة ب Model year encoding


----------



## سليمان1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات مفيدة جداً 1000 شكر


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (16 أغسطس 2011)

سليمان1 قال:


> معلومات مفيدة جداً 1000 شكر



حياك الله أخي سليمان.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع. 
كل عام وانت بخير وعافية أخي الكريم.


----------



## virtualknight (16 أغسطس 2011)

معلومة غاية في الروعة ....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 أغسطس 2011)

virtualknight قال:


> معلومة غاية في الروعة ....جزاك الله خيرا



حياك الله أخي virtualknight.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع. 
كل عام وانت بخير وعافية أخي الكريم.


----------



## ابن الديوانية (19 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جدا جميل احسنت وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى منك المزيد
اخوك ابن الديوانية​:1:


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 أغسطس 2011)

ابن الديوانية قال:


> موضوع جدا جميل احسنت وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى منك المزيد
> اخوك ابن الديوانية​:1:



حياك الله أخي ابن الديوانية.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع. 
كل عام وانت بخير وعافية أخي الكريم.


----------



## king555 (20 أغسطس 2011)

معلومة قيمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 أغسطس 2011)

king555 قال:


> معلومة قيمة بارك الله فيك



حياك الله أخي king555.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع. 
كل عام وانت بخير وعافية أخي الكريم.


----------



## abo belal2011 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات مفيدة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 سبتمبر 2011)

abo belal2011 قال:


> معلومات مفيدة
> جزاك الله خيرا



حياك الله أخي أبو بلال.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------

